# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  معرفی کتاب فارسی برای دلفی 2005

## Mohammad_Mnt

شما چه کتابی رو معرفی می کنید ؟
راستی یه کتاب بود به نام " اموزش دلفی 8 دات نت " . این کتاب می تونه به من در دلفی 2005 کمک کنه ؟

----------


## ali643

> " اموزش دلفی 8 دات نت "


مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

میشه آدرس بدی؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

هر موقع اومدی اصفهان بگو بهت آدرس بدم  :mrgreen:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقا پیدا کردم :
عنوان : خود آموز برنامه نویسی delphi 8 برای محیط میکروسافت . دات نتMicrosoft. NET 
رده کنگره :  QA،٤٧٨٣الف ٨د/،٧٦/،٧٦
سرشناسه  اسماعیلی ، مهرداد، ١٣٥٨
١.نرم افزار--تولید
٢.دلفی فایل کامپیوتر :موضوع ها

لینک اشتباه بود

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

علی آقا چی شد ؟  :sad2:

----------


## gbg

تو نمایشگاه قرفه ناقوس
دلفی 8 با 2005 عوضی نگیرین

----------


## ali643

> علی آقا چی شد ؟  :sad2:


تو این لینک که چیزی نیست
تو خوده سایت هم گشتم چیزی نبود
میشه اطلاعات این کتاب رو بدید؟؟

اسم کامل 
ناشر
مترجم/مولف
قیمت
شابک
اگه هم عکسی بود بگذارید


مرسی

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اسم کامل : خودآموز برنامه نویسی دلفی 8 برای محیط مایکروسافت دات نت
ناشر : دیباگران تهران
مترجم/مولف : مهرداد اسماعیلی
قیمت : نمی دونم
شماره کتابخانه ملی : ٢٣٤٦٢-٨٣م

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بابا دیباگران تهران که همش تو کاره مقدماتیه !!!!

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

با این که من این تاپیک رو قفل نکردم اما با مسئولیت خودم قفل این تاپیک رو باز می کنم.

آف تاپیک ممنوع.

----------


## Touska

من هم می خواهم.  :(

----------


## ali643

دلفی 8 انتشارات دیباگران دو جلد حدود 5-6 تومان

اما با مسئول انتشارات ناقوس که حرف زدیم گفت که دلفی 2005 ترجمه علی دهقان و یه خانم دیگه الان زیره چاپ هست تا چند روز آینده میاد تو بازار

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

:wise1:

----------


## Babak-Aghili

سی دی آموزشی هم هست برای دلفی هشت

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> سی دی آموزشی


 :sad2:

----------


## علی دهقان

http://www.naghoospress.ir/ArticsVie...e=3&number=121

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوستان عزیز
من چند عدد کتاب دلفی 2005 ‌سراغ دارم 
و دانلود هم کرده ام
در صورت خواستن کتابها مکاتبه نمایید.

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوستان عزیز
من چند کتابی را که داشتم با فهرست انها در اینجا قرار دادم پس از انتخاب هر کتاب با من مکاتبه نمایید.
در ضمن چند کتاب #C هم موجود میباشد که در اسرع وقت نام کتابها و فهرست آنها را هم در تایپیک بعدی قرار میدهم.

----------


## saeed_82

اینا رو چطوری میتونید بدید؟

----------


## aidin300

خسته نباشید این کتاب ها که مجانیه
اینا رو می خواستی 50000 تومن بفروشی

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوست عزیز
اینجا رو شما با چاله میدون اشتباه گرفتی
من خودم وقتی که این کتابها اومده بود خریداری نمودم ولی الان به قول شما رایگان شده اگر شما دارین برای بقیه اپلود کنید خدا خیرتان بدهد

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوست عزیز
شما به عکسهایی که فرستادم و آن فایل Rari که فرستادم رو هم نگاه کن متوجه تفاوتهاشون میشی 
من خودم هم تعجب کردم که این کتابها رایگان شده باشه به هر حال با اومدن Delphi2006 با یک نسخه معتبر آن عوض میکنم یا اگر خودم گیر آوردم بصورت رایگان آپلود میکنم

----------


## aidin300

چه تفاوتی میشه بگی؟
هر دو یکین

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

من کتابها رو آپلود کردم البته تو یکجای دیگه فکر کنم تو قسمت کتابهای دلفی میتوانید بردارید

----------


## shohreh hosseinpoor

اقای موحد قیمت کتابهای delphi2005  که فهرستشو zip کردید چنده؟

----------

